
Expert to Expert: Rich Hickey and Brian Beckman – Inside Clojure - chwolfe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wASCH_gPnDw
======
iLemming
This is a bit old interview. I haven't rewatched it, but beware, it may lead
to assumptions that may not be true anymore.

